# Urgent! Kitten peeing on things (bed)



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

When we brought our kitten home, the first day he had an accident on the sofa. It's now been almost 2 weeks (minus a day) and in this time he has pee'd on our bathmat, pee'd on my partner's clothes, pee'd ON my partner while she was sleeping in bed and pee'd on our bed twice. He uses his litter box all the other times and we always say "Good Boy <his name>" when we see him use it.

After the original sofa accident all the other accidents have been in our room except one in the bathroom. The past 3 out of 4 nights in a row he has pee'd on our bed at around 5am.

His litter box is in the lounge down stairs and he has gone down to use it in the night but this is now getting out of hand and we don't know what to do.

Should we get a second littler box in our bedroom? We just don't want him to do his "second" business in the bedroom as boy, he can make a smell!


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

I would always have extra litter boxes for kittens, especially one taken away this young as he clearly hasnt been litter trained properly. He is too young to be able to get himself all the way downstairs to use the litterbox, its much too far.

You need to make sure you absolutely scrub the places he has wee'd on cos if he can smell it he will still wee there.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> I would always have extra litter boxes for kittens, especially one taken away this young as he clearly hasnt been litter trained properly. He is too young to be able to get himself all the way downstairs to use the litterbox, its much too far.
> 
> You need to make sure you absolutely scrub the places he has wee'd on cos if he can smell it he will still wee there.


Thank you for the quick reply. He uses it all day but at night before bed or during the night when we are mostly upstairs is when the accidents happen. I believe he is litter trained but as you say it may be too fair, although he has been down in the night a couple of times and used the box.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

SimplyScott said:


> Thank you for the quick reply. He uses it all day but at night before bed or during the night when we are mostly upstairs is when the accidents happen. I believe he is litter trained but as you say it may be too fair, although he has been down in the night a couple of times and used the box.


5 accidents in 2 weeks isn't trained, IMO. Not properly anyway.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

gloworm*mushroom said:


> 5 accidents in 2 weeks isn't trained, IMO. Not properly anyway.


Please, What can we do then?


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Extra boxes, he shouldnt have to go too far to find one. One upstairs and one downstairs will do. It doesnt have to be in the bedroom, I have had one in the kitchen and one in the bathroom before now.

Make sure you scrub/wash anywhere he has wee'd with something which will get the smell out, citrus scented is usually a good thing or some bicarb of soda.

Cats want to be able to dig where they wee. So they really are naturally inclined to use the litter box if it is available to them. Thats why when they have these accidents they are always on soft furnishings, somewhere they could make a delve. You rarely find a cat having accidents on hard surfaces ike, say, the kitchen table or worktops.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

I'll buy a second litter tray and the same litter then thank you! Hopefully it isn't too late to do something.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

SimplyScott said:


> I'll buy a second litter tray and the same litter then thank you! Hopefully it isn't too late to do something.


No its not too late, its just one of the problems that can occur. Remember theyve got very little bladders at this point and it wasnt too long ago that he learned it all. If he cannot smell the used litter, and cannot remember his way to the box, he is just going to go wherever he can get comfy, which is often their bedding strangely.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

Thank you very much. He is at the vets today for his vacc, check-up and worming. I'll be sure to go to the store too and get him a second box. Hopefully this will make it stop.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Sounds like the little mite really is not completely litter trained so I would definitely put a litter tray in the bedroom for him overnight. Keep some small plastic bags to hand so that if he _does_ poop you can quickly scoop and wrap to minimise pong.
All washable stained materials should be laundered with Biological washing powder, and you can use this product
RX66HS BIOENZYMATIC ODOUR DIGESTER SPRAY.500ml | eBay UK
on any fixed items.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

Anything else you would suggest we do?


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

Like another poster, I was also going to say scrub the area with biological washing powder, otherwise your kitten will still be able to smell the urine and think he can use the area for toileting. Odour sprays will hide the smells for us , but cats smell with the sensitivity/detail that we humans see in.

When we got our kittens we restricted their access for the first two weeks, especially at night (and we live in a flat!). This was to ensure they always found their way back to their litter tray. As the lady from CP explained to us, 'a kitten used to a pen thinks a room is enormous. two rooms are the world, but if you are expecting them to navigate an entire flat you are asking for trouble' 

Is he otherwise healthy?


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

I think Lumboo makes a good point. When we first had our little one (at 7 weeks) we confined her at night and when we went out to the kitchen (where she has a bed) and back hallway (where her litter tray is). She's never had any accidents and now sleeps in the bedroom with us.


----------



## Pheebs (Jun 8, 2011)

Oh and whenever she woke from a nap or had eaten I put her on the litter tray. This was only for the first couple of days.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

Picked him up a second tray and some of the same litter today as we were running low. He's a bit low on energy as he has had his jab today. I'll let you know how it all goes.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

First night in a while with no accidents. Can't see anything in his new litter box but he has been digging as it isn't smooth on top so hopefully this is the beginning of the end.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

SimplyScott said:


> First night in a while with no accidents. Can't see anything in his new litter box but he has been digging as it isn't smooth on top so hopefully this is the beginning of the end.


Are you using clumping or non clumping litter?


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

Clumping. Had a dig around and he has used it


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

As you mentioned earlier it had been dug but you couldnt see anything, I would make a habit of using the scoop to remove anything he does as soon as you can, as a dirty litter box will put him off from using it.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

We always clean it before the end of the day, everyday


----------



## broccoli (Jul 1, 2011)

with new tray - pop some used litter from downstairs tray to help him find it.


----------



## SimplyScott (Jun 26, 2011)

I thought about doing but he has been using it all day so I think he knows about it  Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ChinaBlue (Feb 3, 2008)

If he is still having "accidents" you could try Kitten Attract cat litter. It's not cheap but it is supposed to really entice the kittens to use the tray - and you may only need one bag and to use it for a week or two until he gets into the routine of using it.


----------

